# Why no love for Citizen Campanola?



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

hi guys, i been lust over Citizen Campanola for a few years now, but i rarely see them for sale. Yesterday, i finally found one in mint condition and reasonable price, i had to jump on it , and it on it way to me now. Here the link for the model i bought on Youtube. Ill post more pics soon as it arrive.


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

Holy batman that's a busy dial.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's busy but kinda cool. I've never seen this one before.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fragile + overpriced + poor resale value = nada.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Finally my first Campanola arrive. My first impression- workmanships are just out of this world(case, dial and bracelet are superb) . I had spend all day staring at the dial. Here some pictures include wrist(6.75) shots and size comparison.









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Citizen in general has many awesome but very obscure models, and campanolas seem to be on the extreme end of that obscurity. Poor marketing in addition to the price and perception of not being a luxury brand (at least in North America) doesn't help either.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I imagine in Japan they are more popular. I like them in general, but they are indeed pricey.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah I believe they are pricey, but if you looking for a good quality use piece then it a great buy. You can get a nice condition used piece for less than 1500. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

They are for lovers of complications and intricate dial work. I have a Grand Complication minute repeater and it is a great wear. I'd love to get my hands on a Cosmosign too. These are complications you don't see in this price range.

The poor resale value is directly related to the lack of marketing outside Japan. 

Campanolas are definitely for the unpractical among us! (I count myself so!)


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Looks very nice! But if the question is 'why no love' then the most likely answer is "because it's quartz". 

Fair or not that's debatable, but that's the answer.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great watch, I like the Campanola line. They are very well made watches with attention to detail.


----------



## INTP-T (Jul 8, 2017)

That's some finishing on that dial!
I think most people don't care much about them because they are quartz watches​... And if they did use a mechanical movement it'd be so expensive that you'd have to explain to your colleague why you spend that kinda money on a citizen.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Buy a Used Campanola is a great deal. I mean where can you get a hand made watch for less than 2k? 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

For me I really, really used to love it but now have found it is too huge of a watch along with too huge of a price tag. I used to love the quartz repeater with the maroon enameled dial. But then found out if a repeater is what one desires one can get the Citizen Eco-Drive Repeater for just under $500.00 without all of the unnecessary bells and whistles. JMO.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Because it's JDM model? When I have a chance visiting Japan, I want to see Campanola and comparing it with Credor, Galante, or GS
---
related to Campanola, published today



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1441989735881827


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I only see these for sale on eBay, and the website doesn't show an option to buy - unless I'm blind.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I wouldn't say that there's no love for Campanolas; they just aren't well-known. The fact that you barely ever see them for sale used attests to how well the owners seem to like them. I know that since I got my GC I've never thought of selling it. You really have to handle/own one to understand, but these feel like an amazing bargain, and certainly have the presence of much more expensive watches. And that sentiment seems to be echoed by every other Campanola owner I've seen post on the forums.

Another point, I would say that there is so little data on these that it's hard to gauge resale value. I believe some of the lower used prices that we've seen have more to do with seller desperation than how much buyers may be willing to pay. Naturally, a lesser known brand such as this will have fewer prospective buyers, so I suspect that some sellers have chosen to sell at a lower price rather than wait for a motivated buyer who is interested in Campanola to come along.


----------



## Borys Bozzor Pawliw (Apr 8, 2012)

Years ago I used to think all you had to do was bring a watch in, place it in a shopping windows and then it sells itself. Then I learned about things like supply chains, after sales service, product knowledge, product strategy, brand perception and a dozen other factors that matter...and are easy top get wrong. Citizen simply has not pushed this line in thew US market, either because it believes it won't work for the masses and/or they have higher priorities. My guess is the latter.


----------



## nerip (Sep 24, 2017)

never saw one, but nice dial


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Might be the first time a quartz has sold me on pure aestetics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

I know that they were pretty popular for a bit about five years ago but since the popularity has dropped off quite a bit. A little too much going on for my tastes but very cool nonetheless.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

My main deterrent is not finding any. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Stupid name. Bugs me it isn't "campagnola".


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

This same watch caught my eye some time ago and started my research into the brand. And naturally, started searching for one on eBay, Yahoo Japan, and forums. Bid on more than few, but always spiralled beyond what I was willing to pay. I do believe as some of the previous posters mentioned, there are very few that show up on auction so they must be loved.

It is an interesting design language, and the perpetual calendar and urushi dial moon phase were my favorites, and I was fortunate enough to find one last month. Yes, it was more than I ever imagined spending on a watch, but every time I wear it, or even see it in the case, I fall in love with it again. Am I upset that it's not a well known brand or recognized? No, I am happy with my secret treasure and enjoy the conversations it sparks.


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

atlcal said:


> This same watch caught my eye some time ago and started my research into the brand. And naturally, started searching for one on eBay, Yahoo Japan, and forums. Bid on more than few, but always spiralled beyond what I was willing to pay. I do believe as some of the previous posters mentioned, there are very few that show up on auction so they must be loved.
> 
> It is an interesting design language, and the perpetual calendar and urushi dial moon phase were my favorites, and I was fortunate enough to find one last month. Yes, it was more than I ever imagined spending on a watch, but every time I wear it, or even see it in the case, I fall in love with it again. Am I upset that it's not a well known brand or recognized? No, I am happy with my secret treasure and enjoy the conversations it sparks.


Would love to see a real life photo of your Campanola. I have a couple myself and they're keepers. Exceptional quality, distinctive design and exclusivity - it doesn't get much better for the money. I enjoy the fact that the Campanola brand is a bit of secret club because while we go about daily business the chance of running into someone else who has one is fairly slim. It's probably as rare as Citizen is common!


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

A couple from last week, I can't imagine I'll ever run into another Campanola.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

atlcal said:


> A couple from last week, I can't imagine I'll ever run into another Campanola.


I'm a bit late to the thread, but I am interested in how these wear. They have an undeniable wrist presence, but I have a feeling they wear smaller than they look. Is this the case?


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

TrawlingOne said:


> I'm a bit late to the thread, but I am interested in how these wear. They have an undeniable wrist presence, but I have a feeling they wear smaller than they look. Is this the case?


I think it depends on the model but the models I have are very comfortable to wear and not too big - they're designed well. I have a smaller than average wrist and I find a 43mm Grand Complication to be perfectly fine - not too big or thick.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

My LE Campanola (AH7010-35A) is a big watch and wears big also on my 7" wrist. Not too big though. b-)


----------



## HEQAdmirer (Mar 31, 2016)

Enjoy looking at the WATCH, THANKS. tOO MANY COMPLICATIONS FOR ME, PREFER A CHRONOMASTER


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

I think the size is a factor, but I don't think it needs much mention that *quartz* is the main factor. I know that I'm likely preaching to the choir in here, but god forbid a watch company focus primarily on the side of the watch that we look at the vast majority of the time and the features we will be enthused by daily.

There is a time and a place for both mechanical and quartz. Too many people are stuck in one world or the other...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

TrawlingOne said:


> I think the size is a factor, but I don't think it needs much mention that *quartz* is the main factor. I know that I'm likely preaching to the choir in here, but god forbid a watch company focus primarily on the side of the watch that we look at the vast majority of the time and the features we will be enthused by daily.
> 
> There is a time and a place for both mechanical and quartz. Too many people are stuck in one world or the other...


Exactly! I think what they did here is really brilliant. The case and dial are more finely finished and more artisanal than that of Swiss watches costing thousands more. They're probably the most expensive looking watches in their price class. The only "drawback" is that it uses an ugly quartz movement, which isn't necessarily a drawback when you consider the lower maintenance, higher accuracy, and better durability. Plus, if you wear watches on a rotation, resetting the perpetual calendar and moonphase every time you take the watch out of the box would be a pain (which you don't have to do with a quartz).

As for the size, I would say that their 42mm does wear a little smaller than most. I think it's a combination of the lug "wings," the smaller dial space due to the thickness of the number track, and the rounded case design. I have 6.5" (although flat) wrists and I don't think anyone would say the watch looks big on me.


----------



## 31 Jewels (Oct 15, 2011)

I think they look beautiful and I considered buying one at one time.....but... 

Here's my "31" cents. 

Tell me what's going to happen in 40 years when they all don't work? 

Do you think Citizen will still stock (antique) electronic parts to fix them and if so..will they still be "good"? Nope.

Do you think that watchmakers 40 years in the future will be able to repair micro chips and circuits? Nope. Doubt it highly.

Give me those complications in a fully mechanical driven movement and a clear case back you got a deal. 

In the mean time........I'll spend my money and invest in vintage mechanical.

I'll see ya in 40 years and you can tell me I'm wrong but by then....I'll be 87 so I don't know if I'll respond. lol 

Cheers

"31"


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have one and really like it. Something different you won't see on many wrists.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Tsujigiri said:


> Exactly! I think what they did here is really brilliant. The case and dial are more finely finished and more artisanal than that of Swiss watches costing thousands more. They're probably the most expensive looking watches in their price class. The only "drawback" is that it uses an ugly quartz movement, which isn't necessarily a drawback when you consider the lower maintenance, higher accuracy, and better durability. Plus, if you wear watches on a rotation, resetting the perpetual calendar and moonphase every time you take the watch out of the box would be a pain (which you don't have to do with a quartz).
> 
> As for the size, I would say that their 42mm does wear a little smaller than most. I think it's a combination of the lug "wings," the smaller dial space due to the thickness of the number track, and the rounded case design. I have 6.5" (although flat) wrists and I don't think anyone would say the watch looks big on me.


Good points considering the consistent annoyance of resetting a mechanical perpetual in rotation (Lange push button date advance need not apply)

Thanks for your input on sizing - those wings definitely seem to be the ace in the hole in dealing with the larger size of these cases.


----------



## HorologicOptic (Jun 17, 2019)

Nokie said:


> I have one and really like it. Something different you won't see on many wrists.


Agreed, I have yet to see one in the metal. Do you wear yours exclusively to special events, or more generally?


----------



## azamantes (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone knows some good sites to hunt for them (besides Yahoo Japan) ? They are so few on the market.....


----------

